# Xine macht probleme, und Mplayer is auch .. [SOLVED]

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute, 

Ich hab hier ein PC den ich ledigilich zum TV und Movies Gucken benutz, sozusagen ein Media PC, nur neu aufgesetzt verliert er soziemlich seinen Sin, Da er keine filme  richtig widergeben will.

Xine.

Ich hab schon früher immer gerne Xine gehabt  da dieser mir wesentlich sympatischer ist als der Mplayer  allerdings, wen ich nun versuch einfilm zugucken sieht das wie folgt aus:

http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/2946/snapshot1ry0.jpg

er zeigt mir so ein Grünes Bild, mehr nicht. ser Sound allerding läuft normal.

ich habs mit diversen USEfalgs versucht die vieleicht den richtigen Codec enthalten, aber ich kriegs nicht hin momentan sieht der merge so aus :

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5  USE="X aalib libcaca ncurses nls readline xinerama -curl -debug -lirc -vdr" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts dts dvd dxr3 gtk imagemagick ipv6 jack libcaca mmap mng musepack nls opengl oss real samba vcd wavpack xinerama (-altivec) -debug -directfb -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -mad -modplug -pulseaudio -sdl -speex -theora -truetype -v4l (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xcb -xv -xvmc" 0 kB

```

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen ?

Mplayer,

Auch hab ich  mitlerweilen Mplayer drauf , der auch die entsprechenden Movies widergeben kann, Allerdings hat der die Make, das er das Bild was er ausgiebt nur auf einer festen grösse abspielt, das heist, mach ich fullscreen hab ich meist einfach nur einen riesen schwarzen rahmen um das immernochgleich "kliene" bild. auch ein ich das fenste grösser skalier, bleibt das Bild gleichgross, nur der schwarze rahmen  wirt grösser . O.o was soll das ?  Hatte das schon jemand von euch?

System :

Ich betreibe ein AMD64, mit 512 Ram und ner Onboard Geforce 6100, das ganze wie ihr auf dem bild seht unter KDE. mit Beryl  -> das eigentlich wider entlich einwandfrei läuft. Xine hat früher auchschon mit Beryl Funktioniert, allerdings hab ich den fehler beim Mplayer schon frühern icht lösen können, was mir damals auch egal war da ja Xine Funktioniert hat.Last edited by Blackburns_gentoo on Tue Oct 16, 2007 11:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Blackburns_gentoo!

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts dts dvd dxr3 gtk imagemagick ipv6 jack libcaca mmap mng musepack nls opengl oss real samba vcd wavpack xinerama (-altivec) -debug -directfb -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -mad -modplug -pulseaudio -sdl -speex -theora -truetype -v4l (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xcb -xv -xvmc" 0 kB
```

Es liegt wahrscheinlich wie du schon bemerkt hast an den Codes. Evt. hast du nur noch nicht die richtige Lösung gefunden.

Füge einfach win32codecs zu den Useflags hinzu. Damit man bei sowas nicht die Übersicht verliert mach ich das immer gerne über die

/etc/portage/package.use Datei. Man muss nur drauf achten das man einen Eintrag dafür hat, den man später nur anpasst und nicht immer einen anhängt.

Die Datei ist simpel Aufgebaut in der ersten Spalte steht immer das Paket, darauf folgen mit Leerzeichen getrennt die Useflags.

```
# echo "media-libs/xine-lib X a52 aac aalib alsa arts dts dvd dxr3 gtk imagemagick ipv6 jack libcaca mmap mng musepack nls opengl oss real samba vcd wavpack win32codecs xinerama" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Anschließend ein 

```
# emerge -N media-libs/xine-lib
```

 starten und nach getaner Arbeit sollte es funktionieren.

----------

## a.forlorn

An alle IP Schnüffler - Beweisscreenshot mit AkteX downloads.  :Wink: 

Abhängigkeiten von xine nicht vergessen: auch deren useflags haben Einfluss auf xine. Ganz groß ist da ffmpeg. Außerdem kann auch das falsche Ausgabemodul solches Bild verursachen, zu Testzwecken immer auf "auto" lassen.

win32codecs hat eigentlich keine Funktion mehr, die useflag kann man weglassen (die fehlt bei 64bit eh ganz).

----------

## musv

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mplayer,
> 
> Auch hab ich  mitlerweilen Mplayer drauf , der auch die entsprechenden Movies widergeben kann, Allerdings hat der die Make, das er das Bild was er ausgiebt nur auf einer festen grösse abspielt, das heist, mach ich fullscreen hab ich meist einfach nur einen riesen schwarzen rahmen um das immernochgleich "kliene" bild. auch ein ich das fenste grösser skalier, bleibt das Bild gleichgross, nur der schwarze rahmen  wirt grösser . O.o was soll das ?  Hatte das schon jemand von euch?

 

Wirf mal einen Blick in die Config-datei vom Mplayer:

/etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Da gibt's die Optionen fs (fullsize) und zoom. Eventuell mußt du damit mal etwas rumspielen. 

Ansonsten probier mal die verschiedenen Ausgabetreiber durch. Auflisten kannst du die mit 

```
mplayer -vo help
```

Die von Dir beschriebenen Probleme könnten mit x11 auftreten. Bei gl, gl2 und xv sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme im Vollbild geben.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 :Cool:  ChrisJumper 

Also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher das es wirklich die win32codecs waren  da du einiges an Useflags aufgelistet hast, allerdings funktioniert es so mit diesen Flags ohne Probleme!

Es wundert mich nur entsprechen der aussage von a.forlorn. aber wie gesagt, es kan auch ein ein anderes Flag die lösung gebracht haben.

 Danke auch für die beiträge bezüglich des Mplayer, ich hab das versuch aber auf Anhieb nix hingekriegt da dies aber nicht mein  "lieblings Player" ist, lass ich es auch hiermit.

Aber Danke  für eure Beiträge ! ihr habt mir sehr geholfen !

Gruss

--> setze Topic auf Solved

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo,

wenn der im mplayer ausgewählte Video-Treiber die Skalierung des Videos hardwareseitig unterstützt, dann skaliert mplayer das Bild immer groß, wenn man das Video-Fenster vergrößert.

Wenn der Treiber jedoch kein hardwarebeschleunigtes Scaling anbietet, dann muss mplayer das Bild im Software-Modus großrechnen, und das muss man ihm explizit mit der Option "-zoom" erlauben.

----------

